# Judge Declines to Block CAHSR Construction



## CHamilton (Aug 16, 2013)

Judge Declines to Block HSR Construction – For Now


> Judge Michael Kenny made his long awaited ruling in the case brought by Central Valley high speed rail opponents – and it’s not good. Judge Kenny finds that the California High Speed Rail Authority violated Proposition 1A by not identifying all the funds needed to construct the Initial Operating Segment and by not getting all environmental clearances completed. Judge Kenny is not blocking HSR construction, however, but that issue is not yet settled.



The full article, at a pro-HSR blog, is worth reading, since it sounds like a very complicated ruling.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 17, 2013)

Here is another summary of the ruling by the Fresno Bee: http://www.fresnobee.com/2013/08/16/3445675/judges-ruling-could-bring-valleys.html. This lawsuit has a chance to stop the project. If Prop 1A funds cannot be used, would the $3.3 in federal funding be redistributed?


----------



## CHamilton (Aug 17, 2013)

I had trouble getting to the Fresno Bee story -- it might be limited by a firewall. Here's a reprint of the same story: http://www.mcclatchydc.com/2013/08/16/199632/court-finds-californias-high-speed.html

Here's an AP story. http://www.mercurynews.com/california-high-speed-rail/ci_23880351/judge-california-high-speed-rail-violates-initiative.html


----------



## CHamilton (Aug 26, 2013)

HSR Needs to Be Built, Not Restarted
California High Speed Rail Blog


> ...
> 
> 
> Revisiting or restarting the HSR project doesn’t mean there will be a perfect alternative chosen. Every project has its tradeoffs. We could risk billions on trying to build a maglev or even a hyperloop. We could run the trains down Interstate 5 and bypass the Valley cities entirely – an incredibly bad idea that wouldn’t save very much money and cost a lot in lost ridership and revenue, but we could do that too if we liked. Any number of other options could be chosen, but those too would have their price in terms of dollars as well as impacts. Each choice might make someone happy but would make someone else unhappy.
> ...


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 26, 2013)

Well that about sums it up. Maybe the NIMBYs will get lost.


----------



## Blackwolf (Aug 26, 2013)

CHamilton said:


> HSR Needs to Be Built, Not Restarted
> California High Speed Rail Blog
> 
> 
> ...


I could not have spoken it better. Very well said.


----------

